# AquaTest



## MR. Smith (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a mixture of Test-E, Whinny, Prop, and AquaTest for my next cycle. This will be my second cycle. 204 5'6" 14% BF ( I am leaning out now) Lost 10# leaning out. Mostly fat not much size.

My question/s is this. Is there anything I can do with AquaTest to make it less painfull. Last time I tried it I got 5 shots in (am/pm) and couldn't stand it anymore. I could barely walk.

I know most people throw it out but I would like to try and use it again maybe one shot a day instead of two so I can minimize the number of sore spots.

Also need a critique of my second cycle.

weeks 1-10 500mg Test-E 
weeks 1-2 100mg Prop EOD
weeks 1-4 45mg Whinny
weeks 11-12 Prop 100mg EOD

PCT 3 days after last shot

40mg Nolva ED for 2 weeks
20mg Nolva ED of 2 weeks
Clen 2 weeks on and 2 off 2 back on. Total 6 weeks.

If I can stand the AquaTest shots I will use that for my 11-12 weeks instead of Prop and increase the Front Load of Prop to 4 weeks.

*Flame retardant suit equipped*


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 3, 2005)

Someone will have to fill me in on what Aqua Test is. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Aratesticle (Jan 3, 2005)

suspension i believe


----------



## Aratesticle (Jan 3, 2005)

i wouldnt bother using prop in the end of your cycle, but the beggining will get u pumped the fuck up.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jan 3, 2005)

i was thinking the same thing, i even tried searching and researching to no avail. lol


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 3, 2005)

you can get some injectible b-12 and cut it with that when injecting.  if injecting 1/2cc of aquatest, draw up the test first then 1/2cc of injectible b-12 then inject it.  this is about the only way you may be able to reduce the pain threshold from the aquatest.  the reason why it hurts so bad is that since it is suspended in water, the water gets absorbed by your body almost immediatly leaving the test molecule to sit on the muscle where it can irritate the hell out of it.  one other eason is because aquatest, which i believe is a mexican steroid will not be made to as strict standards as a human grade product so the water may not be completely sterile or free of contaminants.
on a positive, your muscles will eventually get used to the product but it may take a long time till that happens.


----------



## MR. Smith (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks I have heard that cutting it with B12 could help. I think I will try that. 
The reason for the prop at the end of the cycle or the aquatest is to keep my test levels up until PCT. I do not want a drop in test. The short esters will keep my test up until the longer ester clears my system. Better for you I think.


----------



## Aratesticle (Jan 5, 2005)

oh...ok...never thought of doing that with the short esters..... so you definitely know when it's out cause 1 to 2 days and the prop should be gone.


----------

